# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  الدليل الإرشادي للسياحة العائلية في الأردن‏

## احساس المطر

تعد الأردن من ابرز الوجهات السياحية فيما يعرف بمنطقة الشرق الأوسط وخاصة للأوروبيين، والغربيين بصفة ‏عامة، وكذلك دول شرق آسيا القصوى مثل اليابان وكوريا. حيث تعج الأماكن السياحية بالقادمين من هذه الدول ‏صيفا وشتاء. إلا أن السياح العرب وخاصة الخليجين قليلاً ما يفكرون قضاء اجازاتهم أو جزءا منها في هذا البلد الذي ‏يملك كل مقومات السياحة. وقد دفعني الى كتابة هذا الدليل الارشادى عدة أمور منها ايمانى المطلق بأهمية هذا البلد.‏
كوجهة سياحية للسائح الخليجي. ‏‎ ‎ثم قلة الكتابات في المنتدى عن هذا البلد الرائع شعباً وأرضا. وأرجو الله أن يجعل ‏في هذا الدليل فائدة لأخوتي وأخواتي من أعضاء وزوار المنتدى ممن يرغبون زيارة هذا البلد أو يمرون به في ‏طريقهم الى الشام أو تركيا.‏


‏ مقومات السياحة في الأردن‏
‏ تمتلك الأردن العديد من المقومات السياحية لعل أبرزها ما يلي:‏
‏1-‏ جمال الطبيعة ‏
‏2-‏ حسن تعامل الشعب وبساطتهم حيث يغلب علي معظمهم الطابع البدوي وخاصة ذوى الأصول ‏الأردنية. ‏
‏3-‏ ‏ وجود العديد من الآثار ذات القيمة التاريخية الهامة.‏
‏4-‏ وجود بعض الينابيع والمياه الكبريتية التي يفد إليها الناس للعلاج‏
‏5-‏ وجود بعض المصحات الخاصة بالعلاج الطبيعي كما هو الحال في التشيك حيث تعد الأردن تشيك ‏العرب.‏

كيفية الوصول الى الأردن‏
‏ السفر الى الأردن بالسيارة لا يمثل مشكلة كبيرة لسكان الخليج العربي ولعل أفضل طريقة هي شحن السيارة عبر ‏إحدى وكالات الشحن الى القريات، أو تبوك وركوب الطائرة كرحلة داخلية لسكان المملكة، وكذلك سكان الخليج ‏بامكانهم قيادة سياراتهم الى اقرب مدينة سعودية ومن ثم شحن سياراتهم وركوب الطيران السعودي كرحلة ‏داخلية. ومن القريات، أو تبوك يمكن مواصلة الرحلة برا حيث أن هاتين المدينتين لا تبعدان كثيرا عن الأردن ‏وخاصة القريات. ‏
وعن تفاصيل خط السير لمن يرغب السفر براً لا أجد أفضل من الوصف الدقيق الذي تفضل به أخي السائح الهراوى ‏لوصف رحلته بالسيارة للشام عبر الاراضى السعودية والذي يسعدني أن أضيف هذا الرابط لرحلته لمن يريد أن ‏يطلع على خط السير بالتفصيل.‏

‏ أما الوصول عبر مطار عمان الدولي فإنه يعد الأفضل لمن لا يحب السفر بالسيارة، ويقع مطار عمان الدولي في ‏طرف مدينة عمان ويبعد عن وسط المدينة 30 كم ويقع في الجزء الجنوبي منها في بداية المنطقة الصحرواية للقادم ‏من عمان وفي نهايتها للقادم براً من الأجزاء الجنوبية الأردنية. ونتيجة لذلك قد يندهش القادم للأردن بان المناطق ‏المحيطة بالمطار يغلب عليها الطابع الصحراوي. ويعد مطار عمان من المطارات الصغيرة حيث يتكون من مبنى ‏صغير نسبيا صمم على شكل حرف ‏u ‎

وتقع كوانترات الجوازات مباشرة أمام القادم في صالة القدوم حيث يتم إنهاء إجراءات الدخول بسرعة فائقة ينتقل ‏بعدها القادم مباشرة الى صالة استلام الأمتعة التي لا يفصلها عهن صالة الجوازات إلا مسافة بسيطة، وتتصف صالة ‏استلام العفش بصغر حجمها أيضا مما يجعلها غير متعبة، ويمكن اخذ عربة لتحميل العفش، ومن ثم المرور عبر ‏الجمارك حيث أن الركاب القادمين من الخليج لا يواجهون الى مشكلة. بعدها يكون القادم خارج المطار حيث يمكنه ‏اخذ تاكسي الى عمان وأسعارها عموماً غير غالية، كذلك لمن يرغب استئجار سيارة يمكنه ذلك بأسعار مقاربة ‏لأسعارها في الخليج، إلا انه يشترط أن يكون لدى الشخص رخصة قيادة سارية المفعول. وبصفة عامة التكاسى هناك ‏متوفرة وبكثرة وأسعارها معقولة جدا مما يجعل المرء في غير حاجة لاستئجار سيارة إلا إذا كان ممن يحب ‏الخصوصية.‏



الطريق الى عمان 
يرتبط مطار عمان بوسط المدينة بطريق سريع مشجر يمر عبر العديد من التضاريس والمناخات المختلفة حيث تبدأ ‏المناظر الطبيعية بالتغير تدريجيا كلما اقتربت من المدينة حيث يزيد الارتفاع وتزيد الخضرة واعتدال الجو. ويعد ‏شارع المطار من الشوارع الجميلة جدا في عمان.‏
‏ ‏

الوصول الى عمان والسكن‏ ‏ 
‏ لا يمثل السكن مشكلة كبيرة في عمان حيث يوجد العديد من الفنادق من مستويات مختلفة وأسعار متفاوتة إلا أنها في ‏مجملها تعد معقولة الى رخيصة، وحتى عند مقارنتها بفنادق الدول المجاورة فإن أسعار الفنادق في عمان تعد ‏الأرخص. كما يوجد حاليا في عمان مجموعة واسعة من الشقق المفروشة، والشقق الفندقية حيث زادت أعدادها ‏بشكل كبيير بعد قدوم أعداد كبيرة من العراقيين الذين استثمروا في هذا المجال، كما زادت أعداد الفنادق الفاخرة ‏للسبب ذاته في العامين الماضيين، ونتيجة لذلك فإن الزائر لعمان في الوقت الحالي يستطيع أن يجد سكنا مناسبا ‏بسعر مناسب الا انه يقترح في اوقات الذروة عمل الحجز مسبقا وذلك لقدوم العديد من السواح الغربيين على شكل ‏قروبات مما يجعل بعض الفنادق تحجز بالكامل.  
 
المطاعم:‏* الوجبات السريعة * 

بوسطن فرايد تشكن / رقم الهاتف 5863955 / شارع المدينة المنورة 

تشيلي هاوس / رقم الهاتف 5337033 / الشميساني 

الغدوة / رقم الهاتف 4621004 / وادي صقرة 

جولي بي / رقم الهاتف 5696242 / الشميساني 

دجاج كنتاكي / رقم الهاتف 5671608 / الشميساني 

بوبايز / رقم الهاتف 5601721 / الشميساني 

ماكدونالدز / رقم الهاتف 5865279 / الصويفية 

صب واي / رقم الهاتف 5856165 / شارع مكة 

بلو فيج / رقم الهاتف 5928800 / عبدون 


* المطاعم العربية *

عطا علي / رقم الهاتف 5668682 / الشميساني 

دار أوتيل / رقم الهاتف 5607193 / الشميساني 

فيصل القاضي / رقم الهاتف5605881 / جبل الحسين 

جبري / رقم الهاتف5688111 /شارع الجاردنز 

كان زمان / رقم الهاتف 4128393 / طريق المطار 

قرية النخيل / الموقع طريق المطار 

ريم البوادي / رقم الهاتف 5515419 / تلاع العلي دوار الواحة مقابل عمّان مول

وانا انصح في هذا المطعم   :SnipeR (62): 

تراس عكاظ / رقم الهاتف 4641361 / فندق الاردن 

أبو أحمد / رقم الهاتف 4641879 / الدوار الثالث 

البستان / رقم الهاتف 5661555 / طريق الجامعة الاردنية 

البيادر / رقم الهاتف 4127556 / طريق المطار 

الكلحة / رقم الهاتف / 5864242 / الشميساني 

القدس / رقم الهاتف 4630168 / شارع الملك حسين 

الديوان / رقم الهاتف 4618181 / فندق الشرق الأوسط 

المنسف / رقم الهاتف 5607607 / فندق الماريوت 



* خفايف *

الفاروقي / رقم الهاتف 5678580 / الشميساني 

الماوردي / رقم الهاتف 5692010 / الرابية 

النعماني كافيه / رقم الهاتف 07940566 / شارع مكة 

السنابل / رقم الهاتف 5825112 / عبدون 

أرابيسك / رقم الهاتف 5698005 / الشميساني 

بامبو كافيه / رقم الهاتف 5693628 / الشميساني 

بابيش / رقم الهاتف 5661322 /الشميساني 

موكا كافيه / رقم الهاتف 5926285 / عبدون 

شاهيلدا / رقم الهاتف 5824808 / الصويفية 

دونيه / رقم الهاتف 5511031 / الرابية 

جنيفا / رقم الهاتف 5820099 / الدوار السابع 

ليالي السلطان / رقم الهاتف 5601230 / الشميساني 

ستراند / رقم الهاتف 5660927 / الشميساني 



* المطاعم اللبنانية *

الفردوس / رقم الهاتف 711113 / مرج الحمام

فخر الدين / رقم الهاتف 4652399 / الدوار الثالث

تنورين / رقم الهاتف 5515987 / سوق أم اذينة
انا انصحكم في هذا المطعم تنورين ودائماً اكل فيه واكلهم لذيذ وعلى مسؤوليتي  :SnipeR (62): 

ميس الريم / رقم الهاتف 5536990 / أم اذينة
انا انصحكم في هذا المطعم ميس الريم ودائماً اكل فيه واكلهم لذيذ وعلى مسؤوليتي

طواحين الهواء / رقم الهاتف 5346060 / شارع الجاردنز 


* المطعام الإيطالية *

ألفريدو / رقم الهاتف 5821705 / شارع مكة 

لا كوسينا / رقم الهاتف 5933355 / عبدون 

ماما ميا / رقم الهاتف 5682122 / الشميساني 

روميرو / رقم الهاتف 4644227 / الدوار الثالث 

كازاريشو / رقم الهاتف 5934773 / عبدون 

جرابا / رقم الهاتف 4638212 / الدوار الثالث 


* المطاعم الفرنسية *

لاتراس / رقم الهاتف 5601675 / الشميساني 

لاميزون فيرت / رقم الهاتف 5685746 / الشميساني 


* المطاعم الصينية *

تشن / رقم الهاتف 5518214 / الدوار الأول 

حدائق سيتشوان / رقم الهاتف 5531174 / الدوار الثالث 

الصين / رقم الهاتف 4638968 / الشميساني


* المطاعم الاسبانية *

بونيتا / رقم الهاتف 4615061 / الدوار الثالث 



علماً بان مفتاح خط عمّان 06------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



* المطاعم في البتراء *

الإيوان / 2157111 / منتجع موفنبك 

بار المقعد / 2157111 / منتجع موفنبك 

السرايا / 2157111 / منتجع موفينبك 

بار الكهف / 2156266 / فندق البتراء فورم 

طيبة زمان / 2150111 / البتراء 


علماً بان مفتاح خط البتراء 03



--------------------------------------------------------------------


* مطاعم العقبة *  :SnipeR (62): 

مطعم باتيو / 2012426 / فندق راديسون ساس 

مشاوي البحر الأحمر / 2034020 / منتجع موفنبك 

السفرة / 2034020 / منتجع موفنبك 

أبو نواس / 2034020 / منتجع موفنبك 

كافيه الجسر / 2034020 / منتجع موفنبك 

النافورة / 2034020 / منتجع موفنبك 

ساحة النخيل / 2034020 / منتجع موفنبك 

مقهى العقبة / 2016636 / فندق خليج العقبة 

مطعم البتراء / 2016636 / فندق خليج العقبة 


علماً بان مفتاح خط العقبة 03



-------------------------------------------------------------

* مطاعم البحر الميت *

المشاوي / 3561111 / منتجع موفنبك 

كافيه الوادي / 3561111 / منتجع موفنبك 

مطعم لويجي / 3561111 / منتجع موفنبك 


علماً بان مفتاح خط البحر الميت 05





------------------------------------------------


* مطاعم جرش *

البيت اللبناني / 6351301 

استراحة جرش / 6351146 

يا هلا / 6351289

علماً بان مفتاح خط جرش 02

 

التسوق‏ الأسواق الشعبية ‏
‏ تتركز معظم الأسواق الرئيسة في مدينة عمان في منطقة وسط البلد تقع أكبر الأسواق الشعبية وأشملها حيث يجد ‏الزائر كل ما يريده، وعلى مقربة من وسط المدينة يقع جبل الحسين الذي يتميز بمتاجره الكبيرة التي تعرض الملابس ‏بمختلف أنواعها. كما تنتشر المتاجر الكبيرة في أسواق ضواحي العاصمة كأسواق عبدون والصويفية والشميساني، ويجد ‏الزائر لهذه المتاجر الكثير من السلع والكماليات من مختلف الماركات العالمية الشهيرة.‏
‏ المولات‏
‏ انتشرت في مدينة عمان في السنوات الأخيرة العديد من الأسواق المركزية لعل أكبرها على الإطلاق مكة مول‏
‏ وهو يتكون من أربعة طوابق، حيث يوجد في الطابق الرابع العديد من دور السينما تعرض سبعة أفلام في كل مرة. ‏كما يوجد مجمع مطاعم كبير يحتوى على تشكلية واسعة من المطاعم في الدور الثالث 

المواقع السياحية في عمان
الحدائق 
ومنها حدائق الحسين ‏
وهي حدائق كبيرة وواسعة تشتمل على القرية الثقافية، الملاعب الرياضية،‎ ‎الصرح، الممر التاريخي، الحدائق المنمقة، المدرج، الساحة الدائرية، ‏متحف السيارات،‎ ‎متحف الأطفال، الحديقة المرورية. 



المسجد الحسيني الكبير ‏
‎ ‎يقع في وسط مدينة عمان وهو من أقدم مساجدها،‎ ‎بني على أنقاض مسجد قديم.‏ 

 

‏ متحف الآثار الأردني
‎ ‎بني على جبل القلعة عام 1951 ويحتوي على مكتشفات أثرية عديدة‏‎ ‎عثر عليها أثناء التنقيب في مواقع ‏الأردن المختلفة وتدل موجودات المتحف على تتابع‎ ‎الحضارات في هذه المنطقة عبر تاريخها الطويل
‏ 
‏ دار الإمارة في جبل القلعة ‏
وتقع على قمة تلة مستوية بمساحة 900‏‎ × ‎‏400‏‎ ‎متر، وهي تلة ب 132 مترا عن مستوى مركز المدينة. ويحيط بالقلعة جدار مبني على‎ ‎الطراز الإغريقي بارتفاع 10 أمتار. ويمكن إلى الجنوب من القلعة مشاهدة آثار معبد‎ ‎هرقل. كما ويوجد أيضا قصر أموي. وقامت الحكومة ‏مؤخرا ببناء متحف للفنون، كما وتقوم‎ ‎البلدية بإنشاء موقفرحب حول موقع القلعة‎ ‎
يعود البناء الى الفترة الأموية‎ ‎من 720 - 750م ويطلق عليها اسم القصر الأموي أما البناء فهو قاعة ‏الاستقبال المؤلفة‎ ‎من عدد من الغرف تحيط بالقاعة الرئيسية التي تزين جدرانها بالزخارف الإسلامية‎ ‎المنحوته على الصخر الطري يعلو البناء أنصاف قباب وله مدخلان شمالي‎ ‎وجنوبي 



المدرج الروماني
ويعتبر واحدا من أكبر المدرجات في الشرق‎ ‎الأوسط. ويعود تاريخ إنشائه إلى بداية القرن الثاني للميلاد من قبل الإمبراطور‎ ‎تراجان. ‏وهو منحوت في الصخر ومقاعده مبنية بطريقة تجعل الناس بعيدين عن أشعة الشمس‎ ‎المباشرة معظم أوقات النهار. كما وأن تصميمه ‏الصوتي متطور للغاية. ولقد قامت‎ ‎الدائرة العامة للآثار بتجديد المسرح وهو يستعمل الآن لاستضافة العديد من المناسبات‎ ‎الوطنية ‏والمحلية والفنية
يقع في سفح جبل الجوفة في وسط عمان وتشير كتابة يونانية موجودة على إحدى منصات الأعمدة الى ‏أن المدرج قد بني إكراماً للإمبراطور أدريانوس (117 - 138 ) الذي زار عمان سنة 130م لتدشين الطريق ‏الممتدة من بصرى ومارة بجرش وعمان الى البحر الأحمر ويتألف المدرج من ثلاث طبقات يفصل بين كل ‏طبقة وأخرى عتبة تقارب المترين ، كما يتخلل هذه الطبقات ممرات يبلغ عددها ثمانية في كل طبقة ‏ويستوعب المدرج ستة آلاف مشاهد 
 


 
‏ ساحة الفورم ‏هي التي تتقدم المدرج الروماني في مدينة عمان( فيلادلفيا ) يحيط بالساحة أعمدة كورنتية تظهر بقايا ‏في الصورة ويعود تاريخ إنشائها الى القرن الثاني الميلادي وقد حولتها أمانة عمان الكبرى الى ساحة ‏وحديقة تضفي جمالاً ورونقاً للموقع الأثري.‏ 

 

الساحة الهاشمية
تقع‎ ‎في موقع متوسط في العاصمة عمان بالقرب من المدرج الروماني أنشئت عام 1986م بمساحة‎ ( ‎‏12‏‎ ) ‎دونماً لتكون ميداناً عاماً للاحتفالات الشعبية ومتنفساً‎ ‎للمدينة 

مواقع السياحة العلاجية في الأردن‏ 

تعد الأردن من ابرز الدول العربية تقدما في مجال العلاج الطبيعي حيث ‏استطاعت أن توظف امكاناتها الطبيعية لهذا النوع من العلاج، وتعد بحق ‏تشيك العرب حيث يقدم إليها سنويا العديد من الزائرين بهدف العلاج ‏الطبيعي ليس من الدول العربية فحسب بل من كافة بلدان العالم. ومن ابرز ‏المواقع السياحية العلاجية في الأردن.‏
‏ ‏
‏ حمامات معين‏
‏ وتقع على بعد 58 كم جنوب عمان وتنخفض هذه المنطقة 120 مترا عن سطح البحر وتشتهر بمنتجعاتها وعياداتها الطبيعية التي تقدم ‏العلاج للمصابين بالأمراض الجلدية، ولمراض الدورة الدموية، والعظام والمفاصل والظهر. ويوجد بالحمامات فندق كبير وبعض ‏المرفقات السياحية ، وقد استلمت الموقع حاليا شركة فرنسية وتقوم ببعض التحسينات ، الا ان المواطنين والزائرين مستائون من هذه ‏الشركة حيث رفعت اسعار رسوم الدخول الى 5 دنانير للشخص ، كما منعتهم من المبيت ، اضافة الى وضع بعض الضوابط التى لم ‏تكن موجوده من قبل .‏ وهذه بعض الصور من البومي عن هذه المنطقة. ويظهر في بعض الصور الفندق الوحيد في المنطقة وهو تحت ادارة شركة فرنسية في الوقت الحاضر ، كما تظهر الشلالات ، التى يستحم تحتها الزائرون ، وكذللك الجدول الصغير الذي يصب في البحر الميت. 

الحمة الأردنية
‏وتقع على بعد 100 كم تقريبا شمال عمان وبها منتجع يدعى منتجع وفندق الحمة . يقدم كافة الخدمات السياحية . وتعد الحمة من اهم ‏مواقع العلاج الطبيعى في الأردن وبها مركزا علاجيا لعلاج امراض الصدر والجهاز التنفسي.‏ 
حمامات عفراء‏ 
وتقع على بعد 26 كم من مدينة الطفيلة جنوب الأردن تحتوى على اكثر من 15 نبعا وتمتاز مياهها بحرارتها واحتوائها على المعادن. ‏وبها مركز للخدمات السياحة اضافة الى مطعم وعيادة.‏ 
البحر الميت
‏ ويقع على بعد 55 كم غرب عمان ويعد اخفض بقعة على وجه الأرض . ويقال انه ظهر في موقع قوم لوط الذين خسف الله بهم ‏الآرض. ويمكن الوصول الى البحر الميت من عمان والمدن الأخرى بواسطة السيارات السياحية ، او الخاصة ، والتكاسى . وينتشر ‏في شواطي البحر الميت العديد من الفنادق الفاخرة ، ومراكز العلاج الطبيعى ، والعديد من المطاعم . ونظرا لشدة الحرارة في الصيف ‏فإن افضل الأوقات لزيارته في فصل الشتاء حيث يكون الطقس معتدلاً حيث يمكن قضاء اوقات رائعة في الفنادق والمطاعم ‏المنتشرة في المنطقة. ومن خلال تجربتى فإن فنادق البحر الميت تعد من ارقى واجمل فنادق الأردن ولها اطلالة رائعة ,شواطى ‏واسعة، وجلسات في غاية الروعة والنظافة مباشرة على البحر.‏ وهذه صورة للبحر الميت من احد المواقع. 
 



السياحة الطبيعية 
عندما تذكر السياحة الطبيعة في الآردن فإنه يتبادر الى الذهن مباشرة جرش ، وعجلون ، وام قيس.‏
‏ جرش ‏
‏ وتقع على بعد 50 كم من عمان شمالاً وهي عبارة عن واد اخضر تجرى فيه المياه ، كما تمتاز بطيعة رائعة وطقس معتدل وخاصة في ‏الصيف . وتعبتر جرش من ابرز المناطق الأثرية حيث تعد واحدة من ابرز المناطق في العالم التى حافظت على كل معالمها الأثرية ‏التى تحكى الحضارات اليونانية ، والرومانية . وقد اكتسبت جرش شهرة واسعة بعد ان اصبحت مقرا لمهرجان جرش الذي يقام في ‏اواخر شهر تموز واوائل شهر آب من كل عام. ويوجد بجرش حاليا العديد من المطاعم السياحية ، والمنتزهات ، والاستراحات ، ‏كما يوجد بها مرزا رائعا لبيع التحف والصنوعات والحرف اليدوية 



 
 

عجلون ‏
‏ وتقع على مقربة من جرش وتعد الأحمل بلا منافس من بين مدن ومناطق الأردن حيث تتميز بجمالها الطبيعى وغاباتها الكثيفة ، ‏وطقسها الرائع ، كمالا تشتهر بوفرة منتجاتها من الزيتون حيث يشم الزائر لهذه المنطقة روائح المصانع الخاصة بالزيتون تعبق في ‏هواء المنطقة ، كما يزرع بها العديد من الخضار والفواكه ويوجد في مدينة جرش فندق سياحي يقيم به الراغبون في الاقامة بهذه ‏البقعة. ويمكن الوصول الى جرش اما بالسيارات الخاصة ، او بسيارات النقل العام من تكاسى وحافلات التى تسير رحلات منتظمة بين ‏عمان وعجلون وتنطلق من مجمع العبدلى وسط المدينة. وانا ارى ان من زار الأردن ولم يزر عجلون فإنه لم يزر الأردن. 

قلعة عجلون المشهورة وقد اخذت هذه الصورة من احد المواقع السياحية

‏  

ام قيس ‏

وهي على مقربة من مدينة اربد في شمال الأردن ، وتعد ام قيس من اشهر المدن الأردنية الغنية بالأثار حيث كانت تعرف باسم جدارا. ‏ويستطيع الزائر لهذه المدينة ان يشاهد الأثار الروماينة كالمدرج الغربي المطل على بحيرة طبريا في فلسطين ، وكذلك هضبة الجولان ، ‏ونهر اليرموك ، والحمامات الرومانية ، وسبيل الحوريات الذي تزينه نوافير الماء . ويوجد في ام قيس استراحة حديثة تقدم مختلف ‏الأطعمة . ونظرا لعدم وجود فنادق في ام قيس فإنه يقترح لمن اراد البقاء في هذه المدينة السكن في احد فنادق مدينة اربد المجاورة.‏ 

منظر لبعض الآثار الرومانية في ام قيس من احد المواقع
 


سياحة الأثار

ولعل من اشهرها ما يلى:‏
‏ البتراء وتقع على بعد 262 كم جنوب عمان وهي واحدو من اهم مواقع الجذب السياحي في الأردن حيث يؤمها السياح من كل بقاع ‏الأرض . ويمكن الوصول الهيعا بواسطة سيارات السياحة الخاصة ، او الحافلات السياحية في عمان ، كما يمكن زيارتها والعودة الى ‏عمان في اليوم ذاته ، اما من اراد البقاء هناك فيوجد فنادق كثيرة تقدم خدماتها للسائحين.‏ 

مادبا
وتعد مادبة من المدن الأردنية الجميلة التى تحيط بها بساتين الفاكهة والزيتون ، وحقول القمح ، كما تعد من المدن الأردنية ذات الغالبية النصرانية ، ولهذا تشتهر هذه المدينة بكناسئها القديمة حيث انها تشتمل على العديد من الكنائس التاريخية القديمة ذات الطراز المعمارى الفريد . 
صورة لأحدى الكنائس القديمة في مادبا من احد المواقع
 

‏ القصور الصحرواية‏
وهي القصور المقامة في العهد الأموى حيث كان بعهضا يستخدم للآقامة والمنام للمشاركين في رحلات الصيد ، بينما الأخر يستخجم ‏كمقر لخدمة القوافل التجارية وحمايتها اثناء استراحتها في تلك المنطقة. ومن ابرز تلك القصورما يلى:‏
‏1-‏ قصر عمره الأموى ‏
‏2-‏ قصر الخزانة ويقع على بعد 65 كم شرق عمان‏
‏3-‏ قصر الحلابات ويقع على بعد 25كم من ميدنة الزرقاء. ‏
هذا بالاضافة الى العديد من القصور الأخرى 
وهذه بعض الصور لها وجدتها فى بعض المواقع. 

 
 
 
 
 
‏ مواقع معركة مؤته.‏
وتقع بقايا اثار معركة مؤته وقبور الشهداء في منطقة الكرك ، بمؤته وقد اقيم حاليا بعض الأضرحة على قبور الشهداء ، كما قامت ‏ايران ببناء العديد من المساجد على قبور بعض آل بيت من الشهداء كجعفر بن ابى طالب رضى الله عنه.‏ وهذه بعض الصور من البومي عن بعض مواقع مؤتة وقبور الشهداء التى بنى عليها الأضرحة كما بنى على بعضها المساجد . 



‏ المحميات البيئية‏
‏ تشتمل الأردن على عدد كبير من المحميات البيئة التى تعد غاية في الروعة والجمال منها:‏ 

‏1-‏ محمية فانا 
‏2-‏ محمية الشورمى 
‏3-‏ محمية الموجب 
‏4-‏ محمية الأزرق 
‏5-‏ محمية عجلون  


معلومات عامة عن السياحة البيئية في الأردن 


تعتبر البيئة الاردنية بيئة غنية و متنوعة ، حيث تتمتع المملكة بالثراء الطبيعي، الذي يجمع بين البادية و الريف، و تتعانق فيه الصحراء مع الحقول الخضراء. و تبعاً لهذا لاتنوع البيئي تتنوع الحياة و الكائنات الحية، النباتية و الحيوانية.


و قد تأسست المحميات الطبيعية للحفاظ على الانواع النادرة من الحيوانات البرية ، و حمايتها من الانقراض.


محمية ضانا


انها قطعة من الفردوس الدنيوي، تفرد اخضرها على 320 كيلومتراً مربعاً من الارض الرائعة الجمال في جنوب الاردن .. انشئت هذه المحمية عام 1993 بعد ن اصبحت المنطقة مهدده بالتصحر، و فيها منطقتان رئيستان للحيوانات البرية ، و اربع مناطق للنباتات ، و تضم منطقتا الحيوانات البرية 282 نوعاً من الحيوانات ، منها الذئب الرمادي ، و السحالي الصحراوية. و هناك 45 نوعاً من الحيوانات النادرة المهددة بالانقراض مما يجعل للمحمية اهمية عالمية كبيرة. و من الطيور النادرة التي تعيش في المحمية : النسر الاسمر، و العقاب الذهبي، و اللقلق الاسود، و الابلق العربي. اما المناطق النباتية فتضم 697 نوعاً من النباتات ، منها ثلاثة انواع جديدة بالنسبة للعلماء.


و في ضانا صناعة للاواني الفخارية تعتمد على المصادر المحلية من الصلصال و الطين ، إضافة الى الحلي و الفضيات المزينة ببعض بذور و اوراق النباتات البرية .


وتعد هذه المحمية من أهم وأجمل المواقع‎ ‎الطبيعية التي يمكن زيارتها في الأردن. و هناك سبعة أنواع من الأنظمة الطبيعية‎ ‎في ‏ضانا، وتعتبر حاليا أكثر مواقع السياحة البيئية جاذبية في الأردن. يوجد موقعان‎ ‎في المحمية للإقامة. الموقع الأول هو مركز الزوار وهو ‏منظم وأنيق ولكنه بعيد نسبيا‎ ‎عن المشاهد الرئيسية في المحمية، والتي يمكن مشاهدتها من خلال الإقامة في مخيم‎ ‎الرمان وهو مجموعة ‏خيم مريحة وتوفر جوا سياحيا وطبيعيا‎ ‎ممتعا وتجربة لا تنسى. ولا تنس خلال وجودك في‎ ‎ضانا أن تحصل على المنتجات اليدوية ‏المميزة والتي يصنعها أفراد المجتمع المحلي في‎ ‎ضانا



محمية الموجب


تقع هذه المحمية على الشاطئ الشرقي للبحر الميت، و تبلغ مساحتها 220 كيلومتراً مربعاً، و تعيش فيها انواع مختلفة من الحيوانات و النباتات البرية، و من اهم الحيوانات التي تعيش في هذه المنطقة ( البدن) و هو نوع من الماعز الكبير الذي تناقصت اعداده بسبب الصيد ، كما توجد في المحمية انواع كثيرة من الطيور.


محمية عجلون


تقع هذه المحمية قرب عجلون في شمال المملكة ، على اراضي التلال الخضراء التي تنمو فيها اشجار البلوط و الفستق الحلبي و الصنوبر. و تعيش في المحمية الحيوانات البرية كالثعالب ، و الغزلان ، و الطيور ، و تتكاثر فيها الزهور البرية في فصل الربيع.


و يمكن لزائر محمية عجلون برحلة ممتعة سيراً على الاقدام ، كما ان المنطقة مناسبة للرحلات الجماعية ، إضافة الى مشاهدة انواع الزهور البرية في الربيع ، و مختلف انواع الطيور. و يستطيع الزائر لهذه المحمية المبيت في المخيم التابع لها اذا رغب بقضاء وقت طويل في هذه المنطقة الخلابة بروعة طبيعتها ، و طقسها المعتدل.


محمية الازرق


تقع هذه المحمية في واحة الازرق في الصحراء الشرقية ، على مساحة تبلغ 21 كيلومتراً مربعاً. و تعتبر ممراً للطيور المهاجرة بين اوروبا و افريقيا، و التي تتوقف في الازرق لفترة استراحة قصيرة ، و تفضل احياناً ان تقيم في المنطقة طيلة فصل الشتاء.


و في المحمية شاليهات تابعة للجمعية الملكية لحماية الطبيعة ، يمكن المبيت فيها ، كما يمكن للزائر ان يقضي اوقاتاً ممتعة في مراقبة الطيور من الاكواخ و المواقع المخصصة لذلك ، مما يجعل محمية الازرق من اهم المواقع لممارسة هواية مراقبة الطيور.


وفى الختام اتمنى لكم سفراً سعيدا وا ترككم بحفظ الله وسلامته . مع هدية متواضعة وهي صورة لوادي الأردن الرائع الجمال.



وادي الأردن وقد توشح بالحلة السندسية الخضراء

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

موضوع متكامل

الله يعطيكِ العافية

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا يا حلا على الموضوع المميز 

 :Smile:

----------


## ًmnamn

شكراااا جزيييلا

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

يسلمو كتير 
موضوع مفيد

----------

